# Need help identifying this



## acpeacemaker (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey all, I hope all is well. I have the good old question if someone can someone tell me what this is? I haven't desoldered it from the board but it looks like there might be some numbers printed on the bottom. The entire thing is encapsulated in a clear resin. The little bubbles have lots of gold wires going to very little chips. I'm not sure what kind of machinery this came from I just found the board. -Andrew


----------



## glondor (Dec 9, 2011)

May be some kind of light emitting diode. LED.


----------



## dtectr (Dec 9, 2011)

Please do not take this personally but hard to tell from crappy cell phone photos. 
But if I had to guess I would have to second LEDs.


----------



## Smack (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a bunch of these just recently, cool looking but can't tell you what they are for. Mine were plugged into a socket on the board and not soldered. I tried looking mine up on google but found nothing about them. Just some kind of diodes. Process them with the rest of your chips.


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 9, 2011)

I work in the manufacturing of electronics. At first glance I also thought light emmiting diode (LED). But I have never seen an LED with that many traces (wires). I will help with the internet search and report back if I find anything. Because I'm very intrested myself.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks more like a tiny version of a hybrid circuit.

The layout is similar to this unpopulated larger version.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:KL_Hybrid_Circuit_a.jpg


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 9, 2011)

It appears to be a 4-digit seven segment LED display. They were covered with a clear plastic and the bubble you see acts as a magnifier. This was done because it was cheaper to make the LED die smaller then magnify it. The die is about 1/16" square and the lens bring it up so the display is 0.100" high.
These were very common in 70's electronics, digital watches and calculators before liquid crystal displays were developed.
If I had a better camera I could take some pictures of the ones I have here


----------



## acpeacemaker (Dec 9, 2011)

No offense taken D..that's the best I could get from my camera though. I did find it on ebay. Thank you everyone, Andrew. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250685947416&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=47229762864


----------



## texan (Dec 9, 2011)

That would go into the cool and unusual drawer on my work bench. What kind of circuit board was it on?

Texan


----------



## Shaul (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got a couple of those 4-digit displays myself. Too pretty to scrap.

There are always certain things that I just can't bring myself to scrap, either because of their intrinsic beauty or uniqueness, or because I know I will probably never come across another one again. 

Among those things: the second Teletype machine, (the first one I did scrap because of the gold-plated electronics).

A Kaypro-2 (one of the earlier portable computers, complete with keyboard, screen, and two 5 1/4" floppy drives. It weighs around 25 lbs.)

Shaul


----------



## acpeacemaker (Dec 10, 2011)

I found out what this board came from. It was a Speedomax 25000. It turns out I have two of them. -Andrew


----------



## nivrnb (Dec 10, 2011)

I have some of these led's, here is some info and pics.

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Avago-Technologies/HPDL-1414/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMvkC18yXH9iIsSFKp4VzurG3y5rxW9QXeM%3D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdVtVHMlLsk


nivrnb


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Jan 31, 2012)

These are realy cool. Ive come across a few myself. I took a 25 by 25 piece of thin plywood and framed it to add the cool things I come across like this. Who knows, maybe one day my "ART " will be worth something. Hahaha.
They are more cool to look at than what the yield would be. Dont come across them very often.


----------

